# 'The Worlds Fastest Indian' ( Film)



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Saw this over the weekend, great little film, Anthony Hopkins plays Burt Munro, a Kiwi who builds a Indian motorbike to break the class world record, its based on a true story.......


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Saw this over the weekend, great little film, Anthony Hopkins plays Burt Munro, a Kiwi who builds a Indian motorbike to break the class world record, its based on a true story.......


Been meaning to see it for ages!!


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

hippo said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Saw this over the weekend, great little film, Anthony Hopkins plays Burt Munro, a Kiwi who builds a Indian motorbike to break the class world record, its based on a true story.......
> ...


+1, thanks for the prompt Jason!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

My mates got an 1947 Indian Chief....

So he has seen the film several times....


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Fantastic film,must watch it again,that man was a nutter in all the right ways,such a shame that health and safety would never let a genuine eccentric genius do anything like that nowadays.if you havent seen it and like real pioneering people then this is a must,thanks for reminding me Jason,had forgotten i had this film


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Interesting film.


----------

